# Slapped



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@CgarDann doesn't play.








Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Rondo said:


> @CgarDann doesn't play.
> 
> View attachment 298618
> 
> Thank you, Sir.


No he doesn't!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Yankees are at it again!!!!
hide the wives, children and mailboxes...especially mailboxes


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dan the man, what a nice selection, good job @CgarDan. I see the Nashville exclusive Wabash Cannonball in there @Rondo!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Schlerap! That Cannon Ball.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

I am just trying to keep up with some return fire  have to protect the home turf. MA has done enough damage to our football teams at least we can hold the fort on the cigar front 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit. Good to see one great member smackin the dog sh#t out of another great member

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

